
Moot’s Media Sharing And Editing Community Canvas Opens Its Doors To The Public - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/06/moots-media-sharing-and-editing-community-canvas-opens-its-doors-to-the-public/
======
Mirka
This is going to be huge, people. Sign up now.

------
joshu
Yay! (I am also an investor in this.)

------
rrbrambley
Yay (I am also an epic troll in this.)

------
invisibro
FUCK YEAH, SEAKING

~~~
jamiew
POKEFIST

